# Catching Snapping Turtles



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

This summer id like to catch some snapping turtles to eat anyone got any tips on how to catch them so i don't lose ANY fingers


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

You may lose more then a finger if you get caught selling


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

So u cant sell turtles in Ohio?


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

A big NO on selling wild game for $$$$$


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright well i guess ill be catchin them for dinner then


----------



## Fontebassfishing (Feb 25, 2012)

jug fish for them


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

BG Slayer said:


> This summer id like to catch some snapping turtles to eat anyone got any tips on how to catch them so i don't lose ANY fingers



run lines from the bank near a small pond or in a creek....use chicken liver or something else bloody....use size 9 or 10 hooks....strong line...tie off to metal spike you put in ground....place a tag on metal pole with neame, adress, time, etc....check lines every two hours or so....wrangle them in...then grab them on the back of the shell by the tail...hold on....leave in big container with water in it for a few days....keep cleaning water daily until it stays clean (no poop) then make turtle bite a stick or something....watch fingers!!!....cut off head....cut off claws.....boil shell and meat for a few....clean.....eat...good luck....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BG Slayer said:


> This summer id like to catch some snapping turtles to eat anyone got any tips on how to catch them so i don't lose ANY fingers


 another bit of info is you need a fishing license if on public ohio waters, and the turtle shell has to measure at least 13 inches in shell length to keep it.there,s a piece about this in the fishing regs,also a season for them july 1st through april 30th..


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

i must of missed the part where BG said he was going to catch them 2 sell


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've never tried to catch them specifically, but there was a time a buddy and I decided to go cat fishing. We tried to find chicken liver, but everywhere we went didn't have any. So we grabbed some beef liver instead, just ready to go fishing at that point.

Long story short, we didn't catch a single catfish. We did, however, catch snapper after snapper. Boy was it fun taking the hook out of 'em!

Don't know if it was a fluke or not, but based on that, I'd say use beef liver!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Be a man go out into the swamps with a net and feel around the bottom with if ur feet.. If u come across a weirdly placed rock.. Drop that net on it quick swipe and pull... I got a snapping turtle in Canada this way..biggest snapper i ever saw!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Turtle trap... its like a wire cage with a oneway door put a bottle(gatoraid sized) in the middle with chicken or what ever for bait cut some holes in bottle turtle comes in for a snack and cant get back out. then you can release smaller or unwanted turtles easier than them having a hook in them


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

now I got a story 60yrs back granpa and his buddies went to canada just for turtles a trailer in tow they came home with a full load. they,d walk the shore stick hands in the holes and pull snappers out in the 20#range . one old timer had a thumb missing. I can remember them cleaning and the boil pots in the back yard .used to get the cut off heads to snap sticks. and I was six yrs old. seems like last Saturday. lets see that was about 1953.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

yea check the odnr page for all the regulations such as size, number of lines or traps, etc. the traps are nice but some are heavy and bulky easier to run lines. plus if people seem them they will cut the lines or take the trap because they think you are poaching. trust me i have had a lot of lines taken last year. even with my name and info on the tag...oh well....so make sure you try to hide the lines well if you go out...i also recomend a circle hook for ease of getting out but thats just my preference. most people leave the hooks in and cut line....but this can cause an infection in the turtle and kill it...but its your call....


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone i think im gonna jug fish for them or just use a rod and reel anyone catch any snappers at Mogadore reservoir???


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wade a creek and use your hands. That way you don't have to worry about hookin the little ones and you don't have to worry about them drowning in a net. We use our hands down here. Just remember, what ever you touch grab and don't let go. If you pull your hand out don't go back for seconds.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

We use our hands down here. Just grab and don't let go also, if you pull your hand out don't go back in.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

bmiller said:


> We use our hands down here. Just grab and don't let go also, if you pull your hand out don't go back in.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


EEhhhh im a little nervous about grabbing snapping turtles bare handed considering we used to catch 50-75+ pounders a couple years ago


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Most importantly if you see a white one just walk away and never speak of it.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

75+ pounds


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<VE seen turtles that filled a wash tub.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

samiam said:


> Most importantly if you see a white one just walk away and never speak of it.


if i see a white 1 idk what i would do there worth $$$$$$


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

What is the best way to cook turtle? I have heard there is "7 different kinds" of meat you can get of a snapper.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

another word of advice,they along with snakes can still close their chompers after they die.so stay clear.my cousin is a taxidermist and found this little secrete out.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Camo tow said:


> 75+ pounds


yea, the were bigger than trash can lids


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> What is the best way to cook turtle? I have heard there is "7 different kinds" of meat you can get of a snapper.


Yea i head that 2 i think id make a turtle soup or something like that


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

eyeballs said:


> i must of missed the part where BG said he was going to catch them 2 sell


Thats where the edit comes into play


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

hehe any of you guys ever try turtle meat is it similar to frog???


----------

